

Ask HN: Should one give honest feedback after quiting a job? - DrinkWater

You quit your job because management sucks. Do you give honest feedback?<p>Imho, i dont know what to do in that situation. I feel that it will gain me nothing, but brings me in a risky situation concerning my future.<p>Be completely selfish for this consideration and just ask yourself "whats in for me?".
======
kls
The time to raise your concerns was while you where part of the organization.
If you did so and they where ignored, then they will be ignored in the exit
interview. Problems can be addressed politely while you are in a job, if you
did not take the opportunity to resolve the issues while employed there is no
reason to do so in the exit interview.

------
vetleen
Don't bother. You're frustrated and want to vent, that's understandable.
However, your feedback will most likely not be taken seriously. Instead, take
the lesson to heart and be better when it is your turn to be a manager some
day.

------
arvit
No!

Whatever the reason, do not tell them.

There is no benefit to you. There is unlikely to be benefit to them -- most
people can't deal with even polite criticism.

An exception can be when the reason is politically "OK" and obvious, e.g.
leaving the job to be a full-time parent.

If you have VERY good relations with your employer, then they will know your
feelings in advance anyway.

------
gesman
If your future employer will come over anything negative (from you or about
you) - he will not want to deal with you.

So just let it go.

------
shyn3
If you talk to HR on your exit interview that feedback will go up through the
management channels in an attempt to learn from that feedback. When HR talks
to the managers they will know the person who provided feedback. When you look
for a new job one of those managers might be at the new company you are
looking to get hired at.

I would recommend to hold your tongue.

~~~
DrinkWater
Isn't HR required to give my criticism to the managers anonymized?

~~~
mingpan
Even so, "a recent member of X team with Y role and Z complaint" is pretty
uniquely identifying.

------
adrian_pop
Maybe you should just tell the truth about the management. Of course, you
should not be too angry, because is your decision, is not like someone fired
you.

Maybe, my opinion will be read by someone higher than the management and take
action.

~~~
adrian_pop
But... check if you're the only one with this problem :)

------
codeonfire
Your feedback will not just be ignored, it will completely fail to process.
They won't understand why you are telling them your feedback. They will be
simply be confused about what thing you are trying to get by talking to them.
If you are lucky they will have had some training that sometimes ex-employees
will try to give a thing called 'feedback' which they should write down and
file appropriately for legal purposes.

If you want empathy find yourself a good robot to talk to. With no robot
available, write everything out in a letter then don't send it.

------
mansigandhi
I gave feedback to my VP & direct manager when I quit, in a very reasonable &
friendly manner. I was leaving on amicable terms to start my startup so there
was no bad blood. Nonetheless, he didn't really bother with my feedback and
continued with how things were. (8 people in my team quit in a span of 6
months because of the bad management).

Edit: So => don't bother

------
RougeFemme
This may be naive, but I would be honest and reasonably objective. Not "the
mgt sucks". But the "mgt style was not a good fit for me. There was too much
micromanagement." Not "the job sucked". But "the job was not what I thought it
would be, based on the job description and interviews."

------
DrinkWater
OK, so I was right with my tendency. The bad thing is, like mentioned in the
comments, you can't vent. Thanks everybody!

